# Ambrosia-birdseye maple



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*The Boards*



















I went to the lumberyard the other day with a detailed list of what I needed to complete my Christmas orders. 
Then I go and find this. Needless to say I did not get everything on my list, since every penny was accounted for. I will be making the 2 hour round trip to pick up the remainder of my list soon, but I could not pass this up. Coming in at $20, I got two boards 6" X 72" and surfaced to 13/16. I normally buy in the rough and mill it down myself (I like the surprise) but as I said, I could not pass these up.

I have been asked to do a blog on my epoxy inlays, so I figured I would practice by doing one about the journey of these boards into boxes. My wife and daughter went to swim with the dolphins at Discovery Cove at the beginning of the month and I thought that a matching set would help them both to remember their incredible journey together. You fellow LJ's, get to join me and these boards into hopefully wonderful gifts.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good catch.

It can look weavy or fiery dependent how you look at it.

Man 2 hour trip to the lumber yard… I have one 5 minutes away from me.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi:
That is some great looking lumber. Would you mind telling another Virginian where you found this beautiful material?
Thank You Looking forward to seeing the finished boxes.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one word SCORE!!!!!
that boards looks great


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bigrock, I am no longer in Virginia, I live in North Carolina, but depending on where you are in Virginia it may be worth the trip or you can go to their web site, they do mail order. Of coarse that's never as good as digging through the lumber yourself. I bought these boards from Steve Wall Lumber Co. They are in Mayodan NC. Thats about a hour south of Roanoke Va on Route 220. Here is there web page.

http://www.walllumber.com/about.asp

I have found they have some great prices and a great selection.

@ Ianwater, I have a couple of lumberyards that are closer, but they are way more expensive and rarely have anything really nice. You are lucky that your supplier is so close. I wish mine was. I am fairly new to my area and I am sure there are more places, I just haven't found them yet. For the prices and quality, it is worth the drive.

@ Eddy. I have to agree. I saw them and could not leave them at the yard. Please join them on their way to becoming boxes. So far I am enjoying this blog thing and hope you guys will enjoy it as well.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've found some fantastic maple. I'm green with envy…


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The Boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hal, I just went and looked and you have come across some gorgeous lumber yourself. I posted the lumberyard above that I got them from. They had a few more boards of it a week ago. If you don't mind paying shipping then give them a look. Every time I go in there I drool over something they have. Most are still out of my price range, but every commission brings me a little closer to that special piece. Then I will make something for myself.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Pieces milled and cut*










So here is the next phase in the early life of a box.

After straight lining one of the boards and cutting to a rough length for my project, I split the board in half. I usually go for 3/8 or a little larger but since these boards were already surfaced I couldn't make them thicker. LOL. I ended up a little proud of 5/16 thick. I know a lot of people make there boxes 3/4 thick but this way works better for me. I will add to the interior once the lid is sized and everything is together. Trust me. It sounds wacked but as I said, it works for me.

After splitting the board and planing, I pull out the old miter sled and set the table saw to 45 degrees and cut the pieces to size. Set stop is designing and cutting the bottom detail. I'll post once I get it done.

Thanks for following along on this journey.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Pieces milled and cut*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a very good picture, but I am sure you get the idea.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Bottom Detail*




























Here I have laid out a design for the bottom detail that I liked, cut it out with my jig saw, and finished up with a 1" drum sander on my drill press. I have a few more boxes to do this to but hopefully I will have a box to show how tomorrow. I am also going to try to remember to take pictures of each step.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Now I have a box*

So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press


















next I cut the dado for the bottom to set in. I don't have a dado blade so I just make multiple passes on the table saw.









After that is done, I move on to sand the inside of the box. Since it is nearly impossible to do after the box is together this is the perfect time to do it.









Now it's just a little glue and some tape. I have found that with boxes this small tape is more than enough. Trying to use clamps is a exercise in frustration and I don't think they are needed. As long as you miters are true the box wants to go together on it's on. I use the tape across the top of the corners to pull it into square if it needs it. and just to hold it there if it doesn't.


















And since it takes just about to the same amount of time to do 9 boxes as it does to do 1, I did 9









Next stop will be lids

Thanks for joining me on this journey, This is a learning experience for me and as with all things, I hope to get better at this blog thing as I go. Until next time happy sawdust making.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Now I have a box*
> 
> So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press
> 
> ...


Looks like you are making great progress! The boxes are looking good.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Now I have a box*
> 
> So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press
> 
> ...


Fabulous progress and you are right.. do one.. do nine..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Now I have a box*
> 
> So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. It is moving along nicely, but I am beginning to feel the Christmas crunch.

This picture did not transfer from my iphone to my computer for some reason this morning, but I wanted to share it. It is the most important part of any project.

MY HELPER: This is my 9, almost 10 year old daughter, proudly displaying the fruits of our labors.









She helped put together these boxes. There is nothing like teacher your children in the shop. There is a bonding that happens there and nowhere else. I highly recommend it to anyone with children.

As always thanks for taking a look.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Now I have a box*
> 
> So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press
> 
> ...


From 1 to nine… That's something.

You pricess is happy for a job well done. It always exciting to transfer knowledge, especially to our little ones.


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Now I have a box*
> 
> So first I sanded up the bottom detail using a drum sander on my ancient drill press
> 
> ...


I really like doing batches of boxes like this. You spend quite a bit of time setting up, cutting multiple parts, sanding, gluing, etc… Then, pow! You turn around and there is a whole herd of boxes on your bench. Very fun.

That Maple is stunning!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Lids and Miter Keys*









I use my table saw sled to square up the lid and cut it to size









Then it's on to the jointer where I size the width of the lids. I like to make mine about 1/16 smaller at this point. Final sanding should bring it down the rest of the way. I try to end up with about 1/16 gap all the way around.








I have ripped scrap pine that just sit in the box and holds the lid in place. This will be need when I go to drill for lid pins. It also lets me see where the lid will sit. This time I felt like letting them sit a little proud of the box. I will blend them together when I shape and sand the box.










Then I move on to marking out for the miter keys










Here you see the box holder I built for my sled that holds my box while I cut the keys in.










Who has the key to this tower? I guess I will have to make them.










This is another box I am working on also, You can see the keys in place here.

Next step is to put in lid pins and keys. Stay tuned.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Lids and Miter Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quick tip, When milling curly or birdseye maple, We all know how it tends to blow out on you. I wax up my jointer and planer and then moisten the maple with a damp sponge. I don't want to make the board wet, just soften the wood fibers. Doing it this way has saved me a lot of cussing. I haven't had any issues with my equipment rusting since I am always sure to wax it up well, and wipe it off after words. I use Johnson's paste wax on all my tools to prevent rust and so the material feeds in smoothly. I have never had a problem with the wax on the wood, since it is sanded several times after the initial milling steps.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

JoeyG said:


> *Lids and Miter Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice boxes!!! Is that Padauk? I love that species!!! Regarding figured maple, have you tried Glen Huey's fat to thin milling method? I just built a chest out of curly maple with absolutely no tear out. Check him out!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Lids and Miter Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt, I will. I haven't had any trouble since I began to dampen the fibers a little. But I always like to check out new techniques. It is Padauk. It's one of my favorites as well. Thanks for checking out my blog, and stick around to see the end result.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Lids and Miter Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Matt, do you have a link for that?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*carving the inlay*

As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.

You will notice that I have the Discovery Cove logo, flipped on the lids. I did this for two reasons. First is that my wife is left handed and my daughter is right handed. So there will be a left and right box. While some may argue that I should have left the logo alone and still made a left and right handed box, I like the idea of having them as mirror images of each other.









































































Until next time be safe in the shop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


great work joey
the waves in these is gorgeous
and goes with the dolphin inlays

i like the reasoning in your approach
the girls will both love them

i do the same when i make mating 
boxes for a couple or the children

as they are reflections of each other
i do that in the boxes too


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


Joey,

Now I see where that nice wood fits. 
The choice of the dolphins is very smart. It complements the "waves" nicely.

I think you can flip the logo any way you see fit. After all it's art.


----------



## MartinCristen (Dec 2, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


Very well crafted, was wondering which tools did you used to carve those smooth curves on wooden piece, so that it possible can try this out as I am really interested in it!!!

wood grain lines


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


I used a chip carving knife to score in the out line. Then came back with the knife and made a stop cut along the outline. This helps to keep that chisel from my line. It is so easy for a chisel to slip that I try to be as careful with my borders as I can. You can see the same technique used on my epoxy inlay blog. I posted the link at the top of the page. Thanks for taking a look.

I must agree with you all that the dolphins really pull out the waves in the grain. When I first looked at these boards, I knew I had to add two more Christmas presents to my list. Every once in a while, you will see a certain board and just know what it wants to be. This was one of those cases. I still have a couple of decisions to make, like whether or not to sculpt the box and I need to design the handles. I will let these ride until the epoxy is finished and the lid is set. I am confident that these boxes will make it clear what needs to be done.


----------



## MartinCristen (Dec 2, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


Joey, amazing technique…. all your instructions and suggestion going to help me!!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *carving the inlay*
> 
> As I mentioned at the beginning of this, these two boxes will be for my wife and daughter. Today I was able to get back to working on them and did a little carving on the lids. If you would like to see more about how I do my epoxy inlays you can check it out at http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663. I am not going into a lot of detail, since most of it is covered there. I just wanted to share the pictures of the progress and keep this as up to date as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin. I look forward to seeing some of your idea's come to life.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*The inlay*

Here is a coffee cup my daughter picked out for me while at Discovery Cove, Orlando, FL. I thought you would like to see my inspiration for this part of the project.





































Above is the carving filled with epoxy and sanded. Now to clean out air bubble craters and epoxy again. I love this blue, it has a metallic flake in it that looks great.

Until next time,

Joey


----------



## 3Gwoodguy (Jan 11, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The inlay*
> 
> Here is a coffee cup my daughter picked out for me while at Discovery Cove, Orlando, FL. I thought you would like to see my inspiration for this part of the project.
> 
> ...


Great use of the wood grain to combine with the subject matter! Cant wait to see this one finished!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

JoeyG said:


> *The inlay*
> 
> Here is a coffee cup my daughter picked out for me while at Discovery Cove, Orlando, FL. I thought you would like to see my inspiration for this part of the project.
> 
> ...


Would love to see a post regarding the epoxy and the pigments you use. Tips and tricks would have lots of interest! Maxwell


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The inlay*
> 
> Here is a coffee cup my daughter picked out for me while at Discovery Cove, Orlando, FL. I thought you would like to see my inspiration for this part of the project.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles, You can check out my blog about doing epoxy inlays here

http://lumberjocks.com/JoeyG/blog/26663


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The inlay*
> 
> Here is a coffee cup my daughter picked out for me while at Discovery Cove, Orlando, FL. I thought you would like to see my inspiration for this part of the project.
> 
> ...


Wow! That blue really pops. I like that alot.

Enjoying all these blog series you've done!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Attching the lid*

First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit









I then tape the lid in place.









Next is to mark out and drill for the hinge pins




































I think the pictures show my process fairly well. If you have any questions or suggestions please leave them and hopefully we will all learn a little from each other.

Next stop is get the lids opening correctly and then handles.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


well done joey

it is good to watch 
as you learn
and show us all
the processes

tank you

nice work


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


Thanks Patron. I see you will be with me until I reach the end. I must say I am stumped on the handles. I was going to make some waves out of pupleheart, but I wasn't happy with how they looked. Maybe I will come up with something in the morning.

Thanks for joining me on this journey.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


Great work joey.

Thanks for all the details you provide.

As a personal preference, I would consider adding an eye to the dolphin just to contrast the blue color.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


I thought of adding a eye, but I don't really want to mess with there logo to much. http://www.discoverycove.com/Explore/Experiences.aspx.

If it was just a dolphin i would definitely add more to this, but as a commemoration of their trip to discovery cove I want to keep the logo as pure as possible. I am glad you have joined in.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


Nice work Joey!
How far in did you measure for the pins? (from the back)
Does this allow for the lid to drop into the box?


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Attching the lid*
> 
> First I tape blocks in that I have sized for the position I want the lid to sit
> 
> ...


The lid does drop into the box. 
I will try to not make this confusing. 
In the first picture I have cut two blocks that are 3/4 shorter than the interior sides. My lids are 13/16 thick. This leaves them setting about 1/16 proud of the sides. I will shape this later on.

The pins go 3/8 down from the top of the SIDES ::::Not the lid!!!! 
I come in 1 inch from the interior of the side. These sides ended up being 5/16 think so I pulled 1 5/16 from the outside edge. I used my little tri-square so that all the marks are them same and I don't miss measure.

After I have place the pins 16 penny nails in this case, I then take a sharp chisel and carefully slice down the back corner. This will have a final shaping done to it but I try not to tear or splinter the wood. I then remove the blocks and try to open it. If it doesn't open, I simply pull the pins and take the lid over to the jointer. I remove about 1/32 at a time until it just opens. At this point it just a matter of sanding the lids edge and it should fit like a glove.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*handle, lid, and finishing the inside*



















Above you see the handles attached. After deciding the general shape of the handle and the location I drilled holes and inserted dowels, then glued them up

Next I slide the nails back into place and mark where the handle falls on the side of the box.


















Once the area that needs to be removed for the handle is marked I use a flush cutting saw (my best cutting saw) a coping saw, and a sharp chisel to remove the material



























Then I reinsert the nails and check for a good fit. This is why I use nails, the lid has to be put on and taken off over and over to make a good fit.









At this point I like to finish the insides. I finish both the inside of the box and the edges and bottom of the lid. It makes everything a lot easier, and I have found it is almost impossible to get a good finish on if it is done any later than this.









Then I sand the nails with 80 grit paper, insert them until the point just holds the lid in place. I then apply the CA glue to about 1/2 of the nail that is still exposed and gently tap in place. I make sure the lid is aligned, add a little extra glue to the hole just for good measure and set a side.


















I want to point out here that is is very important to get the whole drilled the correct size for what ever you are using for the hinge pin. The pin attaches in the sides and the lid rotates around it. I do it this way because it is visible on the out side of the box. I also caution you to be careful as you remove and attach the lid. Pull the nail straight out. Try not to rock it back and forth to get it out because this makes the hole bigger and can create problems when you try to glue the pin in place.

Well Christmas is getting close and so is the end of this blog. There are only a few more steps and I'll be back soon to share them with you. Thanks for coming along this journey, see you next time.

Joey


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *handle, lid, and finishing the inside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well documented… looking forward to seeing it finished…


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *handle, lid, and finishing the inside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks degoose, I was just thanking about all the little things I left out. I am always forgetting to take pictures but luckily it is a pair of boxes so I get to take them on the second. LOL I would have missed most of the build if there had only been one box. I must say that I like doing these how to blogs and I hope to do more. I have found I learn as much if not more as I share.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *handle, lid, and finishing the inside*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great blog on the build-up. I am learning a lot by following your work. Thanks


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*last steps before the spray booth*

My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.


















Now it's time to cut those nails off. I don't get closer that a 1/16 or so to the box. 80 grit paper on the sander takes it down quick enough.

















Next comes the right angle grinder with a flap sanding disc. I don't remember if this on is 60 or 80 grit. I will not be doing much sculpting on these to boxes, but make sure you have a respirator and plenty of ventilation in the shop. It throws up a lot of dust. I am looking to get goggles for this because I get so much dust in my eyes. I also pull out the fans, open all doors and windows, and keep a change of clothes so I don't carry all that dust into the house. I know that sounds like a lot, but after you have made a sculpted box with a rt angle grinder once, you will see. I like to do it outside when ever possible. As I said this is just a little cosmetic surgery, just to soften it up. I just remember this::: You want to make sure the box is SECURED to your work area. The first time I tried this, I didn't think about it and threw my box across the shop. Thankfully neither me nor the box was injured.

















I have two more blocks that I screw down to lock the box in place. It makes it a pain and takes time to more the box to where I want it but after that first experience the time is well worth my fingers and all the work I have in the boxes up to this point.









And here they are ready for the spray booth. I didn't take picture of the sanding, I am sure we all know the procedure. I use a bosch orbital sander. my progressing of sandpaper was 80-120-180-220. I will be putting on a coat of polycriylic gloss this afternoon and then check it in the morning. I will look for swirl marks and scratches for the sanding at this point. If I find any I will sand them out, then put on another 3-4 coats of poly sanding with 400 grit paper between each coat. I use a small cup sprayer I will take a pic of for the final entry in this blog. I guess that is about it. I will try to provide pics to go with the finishing, but I am not promising anything more than before and after pics and a picture of the tools used. If you can think of any questions you have about finishing let me know and I will try to document what I would do. 









Thanks,
Joey


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


Hi Joey,

It's coming along nicely.

The handles in the pic seems a little oversized; probably the angle of the pic.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


They are a bit larger than they need to be. I was hoping for a bit of feed back on them. I will have to take another look at them and maybe give them a little shape. Luckily I haven't gotten to that first coat of finish on them yet, so reworking them is not a problem at this point. Thanks for the input. I have been looking at these so long that it's easy to miss things that should be obvious and they are so important that I would hate to make a mistake now. I still have 2 weeks to get them ready, so there is no need to rush through to get them done.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


I dont know if this is possible now ….......but if the handles could be "scalloped" like a sea shell ,,,,that would be cool.

Just thinking out loud. Great work Joey.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


I will have to give that a try. At first I tried to make the handles waves and I didn't like the way it looked. Wait…........... I just got an idea. I will chew on it tonight and give it a try in the morning. We have a family holiday we call New Life Day. Last year we went to Myrtle Beach and this year they (my wife and daughter) went to Discovery Cove. It wasn't exactly a family holiday this year, but it holds special importance to our family that they got to go. I have a box of sea shells from Myrtle Beach gathering dust in the shop. I am thinking I just might be able to inlay one of them into the handles with clear epoxy. I'll find a scrap of purpleheart and a ugly shell and see what I can come up with. I knew I left those handles over sized for a reason!!!

Thanks jaykaypur, I needed a little inspiration. I was a little worried of what I was going to do.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


I hope it turns out good for you and can hardly wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll have pics as soon as I figure it out


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


You are not going to chew on the handle are you? :)

The shell seems like a great idea.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *last steps before the spray booth*
> 
> My next step is to put a piece of raw cedar inside the box. It servers two purposes. First it is the stop to keep the lid from opening to far and hitting the back of the box possible messing up the finish. Second is to fill the box with that wonderful cedar smell.
> 
> ...


This is what I have in mind so far. I may do a little shaping to the handle also to take that big, blocky look away and make it flow better


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*first coat of poly*

This is a quick one. 
I sanded everything down to 220 on the orbital, then went over it with 220 by hand. I am still not sure about the handles so I will wait to see what it looks like once the first coat dries. After that it is just a sanding with 400 and recoat until I'm happy with it. Below I show the cup sprayer I use. Nothing fancy but it does a good job. You will also see a couple other boxes that will be gifts as well. I try to always do as many at the same time as possible. It takes the same amount of time to do 10 as it does to do 1.

Final Pictures will be up in a day or two. 




































Thank you for joining me and these wonderful pieces of wood on the long, but rewarding journey through my shop.

Until next time,
Joey


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *first coat of poly*
> 
> This is a quick one.
> I sanded everything down to 220 on the orbital, then went over it with 220 by hand. I am still not sure about the handles so I will wait to see what it looks like once the first coat dries. After that it is just a sanding with 400 and recoat until I'm happy with it. Below I show the cup sprayer I use. Nothing fancy but it does a good job. You will also see a couple other boxes that will be gifts as well. I try to always do as many at the same time as possible. It takes the same amount of time to do 10 as it does to do 1.
> ...


Well this is coming along swimmingly…pun intended..


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *first coat of poly*
> 
> This is a quick one.
> I sanded everything down to 220 on the orbital, then went over it with 220 by hand. I am still not sure about the handles so I will wait to see what it looks like once the first coat dries. After that it is just a sanding with 400 and recoat until I'm happy with it. Below I show the cup sprayer I use. Nothing fancy but it does a good job. You will also see a couple other boxes that will be gifts as well. I try to always do as many at the same time as possible. It takes the same amount of time to do 10 as it does to do 1.
> ...


The blue epoxy has is a metallic color and has a running water feel to it. I hope I can capture it when I do the final photos.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *first coat of poly*
> 
> This is a quick one.
> I sanded everything down to 220 on the orbital, then went over it with 220 by hand. I am still not sure about the handles so I will wait to see what it looks like once the first coat dries. After that it is just a sanding with 400 and recoat until I'm happy with it. Below I show the cup sprayer I use. Nothing fancy but it does a good job. You will also see a couple other boxes that will be gifts as well. I try to always do as many at the same time as possible. It takes the same amount of time to do 10 as it does to do 1.
> ...


The handles turned out well. Great great job. Whoever gets these will be simply thrilled.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *first coat of poly*
> 
> This is a quick one.
> I sanded everything down to 220 on the orbital, then went over it with 220 by hand. I am still not sure about the handles so I will wait to see what it looks like once the first coat dries. After that it is just a sanding with 400 and recoat until I'm happy with it. Below I show the cup sprayer I use. Nothing fancy but it does a good job. You will also see a couple other boxes that will be gifts as well. I try to always do as many at the same time as possible. It takes the same amount of time to do 10 as it does to do 1.
> ...


They are for my wife and daughter. I am hoping they bring some great big smiles and maybe a tear or two.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*The finish is nearly done*

Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.

My next step after the first coat of poly on the lids and sides was to flip the box, put 2 coats of poly on, sanding with 400 grit paper in between coats and applying my label. I haven't invested in a branding iron yet so my solution is to use double sided carpet tape and a business card. I will find out how well these stand up to my kids carrying them around the house for a year or so and decide if I need to come up with a new idea. So far these seem very sturdy. The cards I bought have a nice glossy finish on them and we all know how strong carpet tape is. 









Once the bottoms have fully dried I flip them back over, re-sand and add another coat of poly


















I wanted to share this picture with you also. It is a different project but since I am going over finishing a little, I felt that this is kind of important to know and may help you out. As you can see in the picture I have several kinds of wood laminated together and then sanded through. Each wood finishes differently and poses it's own challenges. In this case the poly likes to raise the grain in walnut. This needs to be sanded out and re coated as many times as it takes to get the finish you want. The important thing is that you have to sand everything else a little extra. The padauk will have a high gloss after just a couple of coats, while the walnut will take a few more. To keep it all even I sand down the other woods a little extra. Basically I make sure I take all of the glossiness away from the other woods until I have a uniform dulled look. I will try to capture this in a photo and maybe add it to the comments later. This is one of those times, I am sure someone has a better method or idea and I would love to hear them.









Thanks for joining me, I know I have said that at least every other post, but I truly mean it. I have learned a lot from your comments and from the process of trying to document how I do things. I have to think about what I am doing and why so that I can explain it and I think that doing this blog and helped me become just a little better in the shop.

Thanks again, the next stop will be the finished projects page. Enjoy the dust.

Joey


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The finish is nearly done*
> 
> Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if several coats of sanding sealer before the topcoat would solve the issues with different types of wood and how they take the poly topcoat. Sanding sealer dries very quickly and may save time too. it's worth a try!


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The finish is nearly done*
> 
> Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.
> 
> ...


sanding sealer would make it easier, but not having any I have to do the next best thing. lol. I think the biggest problem is that the finish I am using is water based. It causes the grain to raise more than other finishes do. But I don't have to deal with toxic waste. I think the next time I go to a big box store I will pic up some. Do you have one that you use? My biggest concern is something that changes the color of the wood. I haven't used any in years and then I used a brand made for commercial production use. So I don't have any experience with off the shelf stuff.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Dkol (Mar 13, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The finish is nearly done*
> 
> Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.
> 
> ...


Joey,

You might consider 1lb cut Shellac as a sanding sealer. No real toxic stuff, just denatured alcohol, dries extremely fast and sands nicely.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *The finish is nearly done*
> 
> Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.
> 
> ...


I use Zinsser Universal Sanding Sealer, 100% wax-free and no toxic waste. Available in most home centers. Basically it is just thinned down shellac. I like it.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *The finish is nearly done*
> 
> Sometimes it can be difficult to recall the steps on takes and where I start and stop on this blog. I also tend to switch steps around sometimes depending on how the project is going.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will have to pick some up. It might save me a few coats of finish and a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

*Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*

Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.

And with that I will leave you with a picture and a wish.

The picture:









And the wish:

I wish for you all to remember what Christmas is about. It is about the act of giving with the expectations of nothing in return.

Happy Holidays to all and I will see you next time.

Thanks you so much for letting me share my experiences with you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Happy holidays to you and yours… look forward to more fantastic projects in the future…


----------



## Sanman (Dec 12, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Very nice, looking forward to the project post.


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Outstanding from what I can see! Looking forward to more of the details.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Those boxes will make great gifts and will be cherished for a lifetime.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Very pretty! Merry Christmas to you and your family as well!!


----------



## Sanman (Dec 12, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


I've been to this page before, but the other 12 blogs make the journey much more rewarding. From the wood selection, to the bottom sculpting and the installation of the lid pins, WOW. I went back several times, but I also was anxious to get to the next page and see how it progressed.
Wonderful, thank-you


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 19, 2011)

JoeyG said:


> *Time for the wrapping paper!!!!!!!*
> 
> Here is a sneak peak before I post the finished project. I want to thank everyone once again for joining me as I made these boxes. They will have more meaning for my wife and daughter than I can share here. They represent a once in a life time opportunity that they spent together. It is said that swimming with dolphins is one of the most healing things you can do for the spirit. I agree with this, but we cannot all swim with dolphins, so remember that making something for those you love, with all your heart can be just as healing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words everyone. Together we can all become better at our art.

Thank you so much Sanman. That makes it so worth the time it took me to put the blog together. I can't wait to see what you do with the info I included.


----------

